# 23 days of pushing my limits.



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

right now i weigh 91,5 kg's (202'ish), standing 190 cm (near 6'3) and i have a holiday with my beloved in 23 days. i have 4 years of gym experience, 2 years of it being a literal waste, i guess i can say i'm training properly since the beginning of the pandemic. dieting has always been my achilles' tendon, never really quite done either bulking or cutting correctly but this has to come to an end.

i present you the beginning of my 23 days of change where i'll see how hard i can push my limits (i'm aware slow cuts are better). all the support i can get are kindly welcomed.

macros: 50F/8C/183P
total of: 1268 calories.

i'll be training at least 4-5 days a week, and i'll do 20-30 mins of low intensity cardio afterwards. 

here are my starting pictures taken today. just woke up, no food, no pump, natural light.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 1, 2022)

What are you hoping to achieve?


----------



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> What are you hoping to achieve?


i'm hoping to get a bodyfat % that i can work with throughout my ''bulk/cut''. right now if i bulked, that'd leave me with too much of a bodyfat since i already have. thank you for being here.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2022)

Bro you are not going to get the results that you want..
You are going to melt in that low of a calorie intake. In my opinion training is going to suffer..
I would say keep training. Drop your calories to 2-300 below maintenance and go enjoy vacation..
Come home and hit the training and food and grow.
Not being a dick but you have no muscle mass. Try eating and growing for a year. Thenk your next holiday you can try and do what you are suggesting now.
I started my cut last week of March.
268 pounds. Yesterday morn 242.
I too am going on vaca this sat. 
I worked towards it. And am almost at my goal. So I will up my cardio by 10 min all week. Keep my calories the same. Just over 2000.. this is how you do it.. my diet was not perfect but it was something I worked towards over time.
Good luck and this place can hide you in the right direction..


----------



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro you are not going to get the results that you want..
> You are going to melt in that low of a calorie intake. In my opinion training is going to suffer..
> I would say keep training. Drop your calories to 2-300 below maintenance and go enjoy vacation..
> Come home and hit the training and food and grow.
> ...


i really get what you mean and i appreciate that. photos are highly misleading for some reason, but i get that i haven't got enough muscle mass, even tho all the people in the gym say i do. even if i wanted to bulk, with this bf%, i think the end would be an abomination since some bf% increase is inevitable when a natty bulks.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> i really get what you mean and i appreciate that. photos are highly misleading for some reason, but i get that i haven't got enough muscle mass, even tho all the people in the gym say i do. even if i wanted to bulk, with this bf%, i think the end would be an abomination since some bf% increase is inevitable when a natty bulks.


Sorry, but the People in the gym are lying to you.


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Follow DLTBB's advice above.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 1, 2022)

It'd be 3 weeks of discomfort for little payoff based on what I can see. It's not as if you've got a ton of muscle to unveil. You could lose maybe 5-6lbs of actual fat over a 23-day period with heavy calorie restriction, but for where you're at now in terms of composition and muscle mass, there's not going to be a night and day difference with your physique. As above, enjoy your vacation, get lean more gradually without doing anything too drastic and then spend a long time building muscle. Once you've got that base, then you'll be in a position to showcase a transformation. At this stage it'd just be a guy with a little bit of muscle and some excess fat carrying slightly less fat after 3 weeks of torture.


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Also, if you crash diet immediately before a vacation, you WILL eat like a slob on vacation, and quickly gain back what you lost and look worse. I'm talking in days, while still on vacation.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

Save it guys. It’s another attention seeker. 

@corleone1907 everything looks good. Can’t wait to follow. Giving you virtual pats on the back. I’m sure you will do great!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

You’ve got an eating disorder and bad relationship with food. Your issues are deeper than what can/should be addressed here. 
You’re also not even doing the crash diet correctly.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> right now i weigh 91,5 kg's (202'ish), standing 190 cm (near 6'3) and i have a holiday with my beloved in 23 days. i have 4 years of gym experience, 2 years of it being a literal waste, i guess i can say i'm training properly since the beginning of the pandemic. dieting has always been my achilles' tendon, never really quite done either bulking or cutting correctly but this has to come to an end.
> 
> i present you the beginning of my 23 days of change where i'll see how hard i can push my limits (i'm aware slow cuts are better). all the support i can get are kindly welcomed.
> 
> ...


This is not "23 days of pushing the limits".


This is a starvation study.


And it's unspeakably dumb.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2022)

Dam you guys won’t even give him a chance..
You guys are Mr Meanie meanersums.!!!
At least I gave it a go at 5am..😂

:have to edit all the time. My fingers are too fet!!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

Here’s what will happen? 
You’ll lose weight. 
You’ll gain the weight back but with a higher bf% and less muscle mass because the body will want to reach baseline and fat is easier to gain than muscle mass. 
You’ll end up skinny fat. 
This is shown with several studies on people who recover from anorexia and bulimia. 

You need to learn about dieting and nutrition. 
Yes crash dieting can work and work well but under proper guidance and strict adherence during the diet and coming out of the diet. 

It should be a psmf with no carbs and only trace fats using lean protein. 

I could explain what you’re doing wrong and what will happen more but it doesn’t really matter


----------



## PZT (Aug 1, 2022)

I’ve regretted every rushed cut I ever did


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> macros: 50F/8C/183P
> total of: 1268 calories.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 1, 2022)

For reference, the Minnesota Starvation Experiment had participants on just over 1500 calories.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

Pick up Lyle McDonald’s rapid fat loss it’s definitely worth a read for what you’re trying to accomplish


----------



## eazy (Aug 1, 2022)

welcome to the UG



corleone1907 said:


> 23 days of change


only people who get results in 23 days are obese at the starting point.


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 25685


I know, right? 

I wonder where the random 8 grams of carbs come from??!?  🤔


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> macros: 50F/8C/183P
> total of: 1268 calories.



😳

I ate more than this in the final days of my prep and I'm a 5'6" female.... yikes.

Parroting what others have said here, please listen to these guys here, it'll be worth your time.


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I wonder where the random 8 grams of carbs come from??!?  🤔


totally confused I am


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I wonder where the random 8 grams of carbs come from??!?  🤔


That’s from the dying brain cells.


----------



## eazy (Aug 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> totally confused I am


when it happens to me it's inaccurate entries in MFP. This meat didn't have marinade or injections or an ingredient label, plain meat. Most other tenderloin entries don't have carbs


----------



## Dex (Aug 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Also, if you crash diet immediately before a vacation, you WILL eat like a slob on vacation, and quickly gain back what you lost and look worse. I'm talking in days, while still on vacation.


True story. And then it is hard to get back on track. This just happened to me after a 3 month cut. The vacation messed it up and haven't been back on track since. Gained almost inch on waist and 4lbs in 5 weeks. So, not too bad but still sucks.


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

It aint keto ..
*70% fats, 5% carbohydrates, and 25% protein *

It aint carnivore .. 
*70-80% fat, 15-20% protein, and 0-10% carbs*

It aint omad ..
*75-80% fat · 15-20% protein · 5-10% carbs


*


----------



## Dex (Aug 1, 2022)

3 weeks is not enough at your current bodyfat. It will take 8 weeks to get from those pics to my current bodyfat. If you want to cut it off, plan on 1.5lbs per week. You would need at least 10 weeks to get lean.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> It aint keto ..
> *70% fats, 5% carbohydrates, and 25% protein *
> 
> It aint carnivore ..
> ...


It's 23 days of pushing limits macros, bro.


----------



## Yano (Aug 1, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> It's 23 days of pushing limits macros, bro.


the bro ... this instantly popped into my head haaahaha.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> the bro ... this instantly popped into my head haaahaha.


Yeah bro yeah 🤣


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

*jol, who diets at 1200-1400 cals, checks thread....*


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

I disagree with almost everyone that a lot of actual fat loss can’t happen in 23days. 

I also disagree that 1.5 lbs a week is the safe limit. 

So does Lyle McDonald. 
It just has to be done correctly. 

600-800 calories a day with only lean protein and trace fats and trace carbs from vegetables. 

23 days is not a long period it’s barely over 3 weeks. 

Then you have to reverse diet out.

You’re not going to feel good but you’ll be fine. 
Just a very controlled caloric increase. 
 You also need to train enough to stimulate the muscle to prevent muscle loss.

The issue I see is you don’t know how to diet properly so what are you going to do when you reach your goal?


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Then you have to reverse diet out.



This is where all hell is going to break loose. He's going on vacation at the end of the 23 days. Only reversing he'll be doing is heading back to the buffet. 🤣


----------



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

alright... a appreciate all the critique/support/advice, but i see everybody is missing a point. think of this as a mini-cut. i know it's not sustainable nor healthy. but it's just 3 weeks.

reason i'm doing this, is about seeing what i can do or accomplish. after the 23 days, i'll increase the carbs little by little until i'm 300-500 off the maintenance. 3 weeks of ''starving'' period -as someone stated- is not that long. it's not even enough to lose muscle mass and i understand y'all think i'll lose fair amount of muscle cuz of this unplanned diet obviously didn't see how hard i train every single time. oh btw that random 8 grams of carbs come from whey protein, a little from almonds (what fatsecret says), and a little from eggs (also what fatsecret says so). 

see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## eazy (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> everybody is missing a point


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2022)

Bro as I said you have to have something I cut too..
From your pictures “I know” gym bro’s tell you different..
Not being a dick. In stead of going on vacation having some muscle mass and being soft having a good vaca and eating you want, you want to diet hardcore for 23 days.
I would take the way you look over looking like a elskinny guy with love handles.😂😂


corleone1907 said:


> alright... a appreciate all the critique/support/advice, but i see everybody is missing a point. think of this as a mini-cut. i know it's not sustainable nor healthy. but it's just 3 weeks.
> 
> reason i'm doing this, is about seeing what i can do or accomplish. after the 23 days, i'll increase the carbs little by little until i'm 300-500 off the maintenance. 3 weeks of ''starving'' period -as someone stated- is not that long. it's not even enough to lose muscle mass and i understand y'all think i'll lose fair amount of muscle cuz of this unplanned diet obviously didn't see how hard i train every single time. oh btw that random 8 grams of carbs come from whey protein, a little from almonds (what fatsecret says), and a little from eggs (also what fatsecret says so).
> 
> see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro as I said you have to have something I cut too..
> From your pictures “I know” gym bro’s tell you different..
> Not being a dick. In stead of going on vacation having some muscle mass and being soft having a good vaca and eating you want, you want to diet hardcore for 23 days.
> I would take the way you look over looking like a elskinny guy with love handles.😂😂


thank you very much sir.


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2022)

IDK 23 days of very restricted diet only to look a little less skinny fat?

I'd recommend forget the 23 day diet.  Go on vacation have lots of sex & eat a ton.  When you get back dedicate yourself to your workouts & nutrition.


----------



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

DF said:


> IDK 23 days of very restricted diet only to look a little less skinny fat?
> 
> I'd recommend forget the 23 day diet.  Go on vacation have lots of sex & eat a ton.  When you get back dedicate yourself to your workouts & nutrition.


sounds like a solid advice.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> alright... a appreciate all the critique/support/advice, but i see everybody is missing a point. think of this as a mini-cut. i know it's not sustainable nor healthy. but it's just 3 weeks.
> 
> reason i'm doing this, is about seeing what i can do or accomplish. after the 23 days, i'll increase the carbs little by little until i'm 300-500 off the maintenance. 3 weeks of ''starving'' period -as someone stated- is not that long. it's not even enough to lose muscle mass and i understand y'all think i'll lose fair amount of muscle cuz of this unplanned diet obviously didn't see how hard i train every single time. oh btw that random 8 grams of carbs come from whey protein, a little from almonds (what fatsecret says), and a little from eggs (also what fatsecret says so).
> 
> see you guys tomorrow!



Personally, I'm a firm believer in lasting myonuclear domain theory. "Muscle memory" as it's called. 

Don't ever let the fear of "losing muscle" keep you fat. I've seen morbidly obese people talking about "should I bulk or cut?" to my disbelief. 

Cut hard. Cut fast. Keep your protein high. 

And remember, cutting maximum fat for 23 days is NOT the same thing as looking as good as possible in 23 days. 

And for me, personally, I love the rebound effect. Cutting hard and coming off right makes me look incredible. It looks like I gain 10lbs of muscle in a matter of days. 

That said, I'm not a bodybuilder, I'm a weight classed competitor that keeps an eye on my physique. So what I say may not be optimal...but for the average Joe, it works. And bear in mind, this is my opinion based on my experience.


----------



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Personally, I'm a firm believer in lasting myonuclear domain theory. "Muscle memory" as it's called.
> 
> Don't ever let the fear of "losing muscle" keep you fat. I've seen morbidly obese people talking about "should I bulk or cut?" to my disbelief.
> 
> ...


thank you so much. exactly what was in my mind.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 1, 2022)

This is a terrible way to go about losing weight.

You’re just going to feel like shit and hate life.  Good luck hitting the gym hard 4-5 times a week and doing cardio on 1200 calories and almost no carbs.

Edit: what I meant was:
Looks great OP. Solid plan. You’re going to feel and look great!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> alright... a appreciate all the critique/support/advice, but i see everybody is missing a point. think of this as a mini-cut. i know it's not sustainable nor healthy. but it's just 3 weeks.
> 
> reason i'm doing this, is about seeing what i can do or accomplish. after the 23 days, i'll increase the carbs little by little until i'm 300-500 off the maintenance. 3 weeks of ''starving'' period -as someone stated- is not that long. it's not even enough to lose muscle mass and i understand y'all think i'll lose fair amount of muscle cuz of this unplanned diet obviously didn't see how hard i train every single time. oh btw that random 8 grams of carbs come from whey protein, a little from almonds (what fatsecret says), and a little from eggs (also what fatsecret says so).
> 
> see you guys tomorrow!





corleone1907 said:


> thank you so much. exactly what was in my mind.



No
Thats not what Jol Meant
Jol does fast cuts because he can
I do fast cuts as well, but i cut from 250lbs with abs.
Jol can do them, because he is already a monster with a lot of muscle mass and dietary discipline.

You should not, you're overweight with no appreciable muscle mass.

You gotta start at amatuer first young fella.

You dont start at a high level.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> alright... a appreciate all the critique/support/advice, but i see everybody is missing a point. think of this as a mini-cut. i know it's not sustainable nor healthy. but it's just 3 weeks.
> 
> reason i'm doing this, is about seeing what i can do or accomplish. after the 23 days, i'll increase the carbs little by little until i'm 300-500 off the maintenance. 3 weeks of ''starving'' period -as someone stated- is not that long. it's not even enough to lose muscle mass and i understand y'all think i'll lose fair amount of muscle cuz of this unplanned diet obviously didn't see how hard i train every single time. oh btw that random 8 grams of carbs come from whey protein, a little from almonds (what fatsecret says), and a little from eggs (also what fatsecret says so).
> 
> see you guys tomorrow!


Again, it ALL looks good. 

*JUST DO IT!!!!!*


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Again, it ALL looks good.
> 
> *JUST DO IT!!!!!*



Yeah
I dont know what got over me

Just another validation candidate.

@corleone1907
You look amazing and youll look like a greek god in 23 days


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No
> Thats not what Jol Meant
> Jol does fast cuts because he can
> I do fast cuts as well, but i cut from 250lbs with abs.
> ...



Aww. Thanks buddy. But realistically the number one thing I do above all others is as you said: dietary discipline.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 1, 2022)

Not going to do much in 3-weeks, I wouldn't bother starving like that.
Youre very thin w/ no muscle, what are you trying to cut for??


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Not going to do much in 3-weeks, I wouldn't bother starving like that.
> Youre very thin w/ no muscle, what are you trying to cut for??


Bruh…

He wants to PUSH THE LIMITS!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Let's be honest, we've seen his pics. No offense OP, but you obviously lack discipline. 

There's no way in hell he'll follow that diet for 23 days. Over/under is set at 6 days plus lunch.

Place your bets gentlemen!!!!


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's be honest, we've seen his pics. No offense OP, but you obviously lack discipline.
> 
> There's no way in hell he'll follow that diet for 23 days. Over/under is set at 6 days plus lunch.
> 
> Place your bets gentlemen!!!!


8 days.


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2022)

I'm taking the Under


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm taking the Under



Ill take the over
Because if he can even lie to himself about looking good, he will definitely lie to us about keeping his strict program in place.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's be honest, we've seen his pics. No offense OP, but you obviously lack discipline.
> 
> There's no way in hell he'll follow that diet for 23 days. Over/under is set at 6 days plus lunch.
> 
> Place your bets gentlemen!!!!


I’m betting that he’s going to be annoying as fuck about this. He wants acknowledgement in regards to how hard it will be now, so he can heroically come back in 22 days and say “SEEEEEEEEE”. 

The picture won’t look dramatically different at all but he’s going to be stubborn and expect his virtual pats on the back. Then he’ll have a meltdown and tell us that we’re all a bunch of know-nothing assholes and we’ll never see him again.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Save it guys. It’s another attention seeker.
> 
> @corleone1907 everything looks good. Can’t wait to follow. Giving you virtual pats on the back. I’m sure you will do great!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Let's be honest, we've seen his pics. No offense OP, but you obviously lack discipline.
> 
> There's no way in hell he'll follow that diet for 23 days. Over/under is set at 6 days plus lunch.
> 
> Place your bets gentlemen!!!!



My dude @corleone1907 is going to come through. He's going to drop 11lbs in 23 days. He's going to come back jacked....and tanned. 

If he doesn't...😔🔫


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 1, 2022)

Don't forget it's all for his beloved.  I mean, he does have 4 years of solid gym experience....


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m betting that he’s going to be annoying as fuck about this. He wants acknowledgement in regards to how hard it will be now, so he can heroically come back in 22 days and say “SEEEEEEEEE”.
> 
> The picture won’t look dramatically different at all but he’s going to be stubborn and expect his virtual pats on the back. Then he’ll have a meltdown and tell us that we’re all a bunch of know-nothing assholes and we’ll never see him again.


I see you've been through this before. 😂


----------



## eazy (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 1, 2022)

eazy said:


>


Just an outstanding montage.


----------



## corleone1907 (Aug 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m betting that he’s going to be annoying as fuck about this. He wants acknowledgement in regards to how hard it will be now, so he can heroically come back in 22 days and say “SEEEEEEEEE”.
> 
> The picture won’t look dramatically different at all but he’s going to be stubborn and expect his virtual pats on the back. Then he’ll have a meltdown and tell us that we’re all a bunch of know-nothing assholes and we’ll never see him again.


actually that's quite a scenario lol


----------



## TODAY (Aug 1, 2022)

corleone1907 said:


> alright... a appreciate all the critique/support/advice, but i see everybody is missing a point. think of this as a mini-cut. i know it's not sustainable nor healthy. but it's just 3 weeks.
> 
> reason i'm doing this, is about seeing what i can do or accomplish. after the 23 days, i'll increase the carbs little by little until i'm 300-500 off the maintenance. 3 weeks of ''starving'' period -as someone stated- is not that long. it's not even enough to lose muscle mass and i understand y'all think i'll lose fair amount of muscle cuz of this unplanned diet obviously didn't see how hard i train every single time. oh btw that random 8 grams of carbs come from whey protein, a little from almonds (what fatsecret says), and a little from eggs (also what fatsecret says so).
> 
> see you guys tomorrow!


Okay, well


Good luck starving yourself for 23 days just so that you can look marginally more skeletal and emaciated for your "beloved".


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I see you've been through this before. 😂





corleone1907 said:


> actually that's quite a scenario lol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> View attachment 25724



Ita almost like these guys come in here all the time and expect to look like Frank Zane after "A solid month of good nutrition and hard work"

Moral of the story?

There are far too many clickbait titles of videos and articles 
"Get shredded in 30 days"
"Do these 20 workouts for rock hard abs in 30 days"
"Here is how to target your belly fat in 30 days"
"This is how i lost 132lbs in 30 days"


People are starting to ACTUALLY fucking believe it takes 30 days to go from garbage to god.

Fuck sakes


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ita almost like these guys come in here all the time and expect to look like Frank Zane after "A solid month of good nutrition and hard work"
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> ...


You forgot the juice cleanse to rid your body of 30 pounds of colon build up.  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> You forgot the juice cleanse to rid your body of 30 pounds of colon build up.  🤣🤣🤣


and the new parasite cleanse craze.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> You forgot the juice cleanse to rid your body of 30 pounds of colon build up.  🤣🤣🤣



Imagine you had 30 lbs of colon buildup?

We'd all be walking around looking like Palumbo



Trendkill said:


> and the new parasite cleanse craze.



Wait...what?


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> and the new parasite cleanse craze.


The Tape Worm Diet!!! 

I  ❤️  it!!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ita almost like these guys come in here all the time and expect to look like Frank Zane after "A solid month of good nutrition and hard work"
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> ...



I remember days where you have an 💡idea💡 and you would run it by someone else that you trusted or that had experience. That person would then tell you what they thought, and you would make a few changes so that you were setting yourself up for success. 

Like you pointed out, with so much info available just on our phones, it’s made social interaction beyond weird. Now any asshole can watch a 5 min clip and consider their retarded idea an “expert opinion” that they defend passionately. 

For what reason?? To be “right”. What the fuck, that’s stupid. I don’t know any of these guys in real life and I’m not hunting anyone down to rub their nose in their stupidity. And I don’t care if it turns out THEY were right. It’s an online forum. Crack a dick joke or talk about your boner or whatever and move on. At the end of the day, I don’t care how “skinny” OP gets. 

I DO think I speak for everyone though @corleone1907 when I say “Let’s see a picture of your beloved to see if this is all heading in the right direction.” This sort of thing is relative to perception you know. Science.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> The Tape Worm Diet!!!
> 
> I  ❤️  it!!!


Yes because you are 85lbs overweight due to that pesky tapeworm stealing all the nutrients from your food.  Makes perfect sense.  How about a bottle of wine a week instead of every night and maybe lay off the 4pm frappuccino habit and the 2am Jack in the box  run when you've had too many edibles.


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yes because you are 85lbs overweight due to that pesky tapeworm stealing all the nutrients from your food.  Makes perfect sense.  How about a bottle of wine a week instead of every night and maybe lay off the 4pm frappuccino habit and the 2am Jack in the box  run when you've had too many edibles.


My fat ass sister's "coffee" order. She gets 2-3 of these every day, and has been complaining for 20 years that she's getting fat.

At this point, she needs to lose 40 lbs just to get BACK to fat. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> My fat ass sister's "coffee" order. She gets 2-3 of these every day, and has been complaining for 20 years that she's getting fat.
> 
> At this point, she needs to lose 40 lbs just to get BACK to fat. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 25726



Pretty sure id be twitching in a corner after that


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty sure id be twitching in a corner after that


Best part was that a few posts earlier on her FB feed, was a post about getting motivated to go get a gym membership.  🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## eazy (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ita almost like these guys come in here all the time and expect to look like Frank Zane after "A solid month of good nutrition and hard work"
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> My fat ass sister's "coffee" order. She gets 2-3 of these every day, and has been complaining for 20 years that she's getting fat.
> 
> At this point, she needs to lose 40 lbs just to get BACK to fat. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 25726


Is she diabetic??


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ita almost like these guys come in here all the time and expect to look like Frank Zane after "A solid month of good nutrition and hard work"
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> ...



Hey, come on now, I did that "one weird little trick" and I've been told I am the biggest dick on the Internet.


----------



## CJ (Aug 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Is she diabetic??


Eventually 🤣


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Eventually 🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> My fat ass sister's "coffee" order. She gets 2-3 of these every day, and has been complaining for 20 years that she's getting fat.
> 
> At this point, she needs to lose 40 lbs just to get BACK to fat. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 25726


That has to be a 1200 calorie “coffee”.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That has to be a 1200 calorie “coffee”.


Grown men complaining they’re having a hard time getting in the food and @CJ sister getting down 3600 without even trying from just a couple of coffees.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)

What happened to just lifting consistently and eating decent?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> My fat ass sister's "coffee" order. She gets 2-3 of these every day, and has been complaining for 20 years that she's getting fat.
> 
> At this point, she needs to lose 40 lbs just to get BACK to fat. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 25726


You should bring her on here to start a thread for bulking hacks


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What happened to just lifting consistently and eating decent?


Fuck that. Too hard. 

DNP+Tren 4 Life!


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> My fat ass sister's "coffee" order. She gets 2-3 of these every day, and has been complaining for 20 years that she's getting fat.
> 
> At this point, she needs to lose 40 lbs just to get BACK to fat. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 25726


Threw up in my mouth seeing that.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 2, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Threw up in my mouth seeing that.


I am confident that at least 4 of my teeth would fall out if I took even a single sip of that.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I am confident that at least 4 of my teeth would fall out if I took even a single sip of that.


I have almost no sugar cravings and no sweet tooth.  Shit like that literally makes me feel sick.  I can't imagine drinking one let alone 3 of those a day.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 2, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I have almost no sugar cravings and no sweet tooth.  Shit like that literally makes me feel sick.  I can't imagine drinking one let alone 3 of those a day.


Wait, three a day?  I skimmed over that part.  She consumes as many calories as a large man does in three full meals, just in coffee, and she wonders why she’s fat?

Not enough DNP IMO.  Be a good brother and sort her out with a hookup @CJ.


----------

